# Best way to transport nerite snails?



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm looking for any advice in moving nerite snails from point A to B on trips that last up to half a day, or even a day. I'm looking for temp, air, water levels, food, space size, can there be a bunch in one container?, are they susceptible to ammonia like plecos?, etc. Thanks for any info you can give me!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I kept a nerite in a .5 gallon container for a week doing daily water changes. But that was only one. It was not heated.

Yes ammonia matters to nerites so you do want to keep the ammonia levels as low as possible.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

If you're just moving him/her from point A to B you can keep him in a water-less airtight bag with a piece of moist paper towel. This will be much better than traveling with one in a bag if water.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

For half a day just bag 'em up. Put in some tank water, maybe 2-2.5" of the bag to be filled (but does not need that much), place nerite in. Dose Seachme Prime to bind ammonia. Either tightly knot or rubber band the bag shut. It paranoid double bag. Keep somewhere it won't feel huge temp swings. An insulated tote, cooler, or Styrofoam box will provide stable temperature. If thats not an option just try not to leave it out in the heat/direct sunlight nor put it by an ac vent where it gets blasted with cold air. 
Nerites can actually live out of water for a time, they just close up their shells and hang out 'inside'. As long as its not exposed to extreme sudden temperature change (or crushed by other object(s)) it'll be just fine.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

I can confirm they can live out of water for a LONG time. >.< My nerite regularly escapes but I usually just leave him because he stays on the lid of the tank then returns in a few hours or a day later. Today however I came home from being gone for a couple days and found my snail completely dried up on the counter (with no water trail or anything, no idea how long he was out of the tank, he was on the lid when I left). I picked him up and poked him inside the shell but he was completely dry and hard. I thought he was dead but decided to give him a shot and stuck him in the tank and within 10 minutes he was maneuvering around again. so you can definitely transport them with no water if you want!


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I found that out! My dad found a snail crawling up the bathroom mirror.


----------



## MeredithNa (Oct 13, 2014)

kitkat67 said:


> I found that out! My dad found a snail crawling up the bathroom mirror.


Hahaha. Where was the tank? (sorry for derailing the thread but I'm really curious)


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

It was in the bathroom, but I was still surprised to see him there. Ten minutes prior he was still in the tank!


----------

